# De fait,  toujours est-il



## Corsicum

En fait, le fait est, la réalité des faits démontre qu'il est innocent, ipso facto, de fait, toujours est-il, qu’ il sera acquitté.
… le fait est qu’il ne peut en être autrement.

Si A = B et B = C, alors *de fait *A = C, ipso facto A = C

Grazie


----------



## itka

J'aurais dit simplement _di fatto_... non ?


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Itka, effectivement, et depuis, à cette adresse : http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do j’ai retrouvé ces traductions pour d'autres expressions différentes :

*Le fait est*_ qu'un certain nombre de domaines = È un *dato di fatto* che alcuni ambiti _
_*Le fait est* qu’il subsiste une panoplie de règles = *resta il fatto che* esiste tuttora una grande moltitudine di norme _
_*Le fait est* qu’en l’espèce la cohérence du régime fiscal = *In effetti*, nel presente caso non sarebbe più garantita una tassazione coerente _
*Le fait est*_ qu'en réalité, tant dans l'avis motivé que dans l'acte introductif = *Il fatto è che* in realtà, sia nel parere motivato sia nell'atto introduttivo _

Beaucoup moins souvent « *sta *» dans un contexte analogue :
*Or,*_ les prévisions de 1994 = *Fatto sta che* le previsioni formulate nel 1994_
*C'est un fait que*_, aux fins de la présente procédure = *Fatto sta che*, ai fini del presente giudizio,_

Savez vous ce qui est le plus utilisé dans le langage parlé : « *Il fatto è che » *ou* « Il fatto sta che » ?*
J’ai une préférence pour le « *sta* » …moins Français ?
*Fatto sta che = Toujours est-il ?*


----------



## itka

Tu m'as rappelé cette tournure "fatto sta" que je trouve belle, mais sans doute assez littéraire...
Sinon, je dirais comme toi, "il fatto è che..." me semble terriblement français, presque un calque ! Je préfère aussi "il fatto sta che..."

Où sont les Italiens ?


----------



## underhouse

Per quanto riguarda il tuo primo esempio, direi semplicemente "allora":

Se A = B e B = C, _allora_ A = C.


----------



## Corsicum

underhouse said:


> Per quanto riguarda il tuo primo esempio, direi semplicemente "allora":
> 
> Se A = B e B = C, _allora_ A = C.


Grazie *itka*, *underhouse*
Une précision, en Français de façon courante on doit dire, on dit, aussi :
_Si A = B et B = C, *alors* A = C_
Dans ce contexte, «_ de fait_ » est un parasite de circonstance pour forcer l’usage de « _de fait_ ».


----------



## masla

Buongiorno
scusate se intervengo senza aver ben capito l'insieme della domanda
ma volevo avvertire che in italiano diciamo
o 
"Fatto sta che...." (e non è per niente letterale, anzi non lo scriviamo)
oppure
"Il fatto è che..." (e anche questo non lo scriverei, ma lo diciamo continuamente)

Perdonate se ho fatto/scritto qualche scorrettezza, è il mio primo giorno qui.
Grazie  e buona serata
laura


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie *masla*,
Je te remercie et bienvenue, je n’écris pas encore correctement l’Italien, j’apprends. 
J’ai une préférence pour* « *_Fatto sta che...._ », _« Il fatto è che.._. » ressemble trop au Français à mon goût.


----------



## nestore

Voici une petite variante: _Sta di fatto che..._


Nestore


----------



## alenaro

Je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu ou lu _Il fatto sta che..._
_Fatto sta che..._ on l'utilise beaucoup dans la langue orale de tous les jours...

_En fait_ très souvent signifie _A dire il vero.../In realtà_... --> _de facto_


----------



## simenon

"Il fatto sta che" non l'ho mai sentito. 
"Fatto sta", che corrisponde al vostro "toujours est-il", invece non è affatto letterario, anzi è un espressione piuttosto comune. 
Si può usare anche "il fatto è che", non è un calco dal francese, ma è colloquiale e direi poco elegante.
Credo che le due espressioni abbiano una sfumatura diversa. "Il fatto è che" si usa per spiegare qualcosa, mentre "fatto sta" introduce più che altro una constatazione, che il più delle volte è parzialmente in contraddizione con la frase precedente.
Quanto alla frase iniziale per rafforzare l'"allora" potresti aggiungere "per forza di cose". "Se A = B e B = C, allora per forza di cose A = C".
Forse però la formula non è abbastanza sintetica per il linguaggio matematico.


----------

